# Dark Shadows Theme



## suthernborn (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife and i just started watching the old Dark Shadows show on DVD and I love the theme. I am trying to find it on MP3. Does anyone have it that they wish to share with me? Thank You.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's a short WAV. Sorry, that's all I have on me right now.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try one of the Dark Shadow LPs I shared here:
*Dark Shadows Soundtrack Series*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Great show and great music! The soundtrack album is great too.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll upload the entire compilation CD from the old show and the new. It's all in true stereo, which is very rare....being that TV shows and movies from that time only used two-channel mono for their audio tracks.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

ok- how do I download those songs? Im totally confused!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*Awesome Show...Love the soundtrack ! *


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I couldn't wait to get home from school to see that show when I was a kid. It came on at 4pm since it was a soap opera. Guess that just proves my love for darkness started early!


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

*dark shadows*

I have the original soundtrack lp from the 60s, it has 2 8 by 10 photos of Quentin and Barnabas,it also has many special features of the show, in great condition.


----------



## blackjack (Mar 11, 2004)

Wasn't there a version that was used for the 90's show that was the same only in stereo?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe it was on the Dark Shadows 30th Anniversary CD. You can dl several of the Dark Shadows recordings *HERE*


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Why can the writer today put a new kind of Dark shadows on the air? I too rushe home to watch. Thank you Lord for letting me find this great forum. I don't feel so all alone. Thank you!! Thank you!!

skullie


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

aaahhhh Dark Shadows...yes I to ran home from schoo too. That show had quite an impact on my life....See I went to an all polish school and was one of 8 irish kids out of about 140. I was tortured during the years of dark shadows as all these kids were huge fans and guess what......my last name was COLLINS. That is really where I developed my great sense of humor.

Everyday someone said something about Barnbus to me and was I a Vampire too. It was crazy.... so crazy I never forgot it(I'm laughing)....so my web site and haunt are intertwined with the dark shadows story line. I took my family name of Collins and that is the name of my candy business and developed a story line that fits in. There is factual info on my website and fictional also.... and of course the Collins Family..The question is >>>>Who will be able to tell the difference? We'll see at Halloween!!


Long Live Dark Shadows!!

Muffy Collins!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i remember really liking that show as a kid. it wouldn't be bad to see it again.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Somewhere during a Google search about a month ago I came across a DVD set of the entire series. I think it must have been DVD-R's though because it didn't cost as much as a factory made DVD Box Set would. Unfortunately I can't find that page now.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the DVD set of the 90's version of the show


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That must be the set I saw because the first series takes up 20 some box sets that cover a season or 2 each box set. I wish they'd bring it back on TV, but I guess maybe they're waiting to sell the DVD sets first or something. They aren't cheap sets either.

Dave


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> ok- how do I download those songs? Im totally confused!


1. click on the link which takes you the sharebee page
2. click on Megaupload or one of the others... Mega is easy to use, so I recommend it.
3. Enter the letters they ask for to verify you're not a robot heh and it will take you to the download link.


----------



## Mystair13 (Jan 18, 2007)

Creatures Collection Vol 2 from Mannheim Steamroller does a pretty good version of the theme song.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I jus checked, an 'ave th' show's openin' Theme, Quentins Theme, Josettes Music Box Theme and Collinwood Theme.. Me wench also 'as the LP. PM if ye be needin' it.. 

Capt. Jack


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Is that the 18 track LP or the later two CD set? Just curious!

I ended up sending halloweengoddessrn the links for the original 18 track soundtrack. 

If anyone wants that, lemme know... I think I took them off my file server but I can put 'em back on.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

It be th original Dark Shadows LP...


----------

